# Peach wine, stopped fermenting before expected.



## WayoftheWonderer (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello, this is my first attempt at a fruit wine and I have this wee problem.
I have done everything my book has told me to do; crush the peaches, place in a bucket with yeast, sugar, etc and agitate daily for a week. And after this I should strain the liquid into a demi-john, which I did this morning.

It does not appear to be fermenting, no bubbles are escaping from the air lock. I was wondering if I should be adding more yeast to the wine?

Thank you for any help in advance


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2010)

What was the starting gravity? What is it now? What yeast did you use? Whats the temp?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome aboard!!

Like Tom posted - a little more info would help us out.

You did say there are not bubbles in the air lock - i would remove the lid and the airlock of the primary and just cover with a cloth. Yeasts love O2 in primary fermentation.

Pull that off give it a couple good stirs - and it might start fermenting.


----------



## n2tazmania (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a batch of peach in the clearing stage and it only took about 4 days for mine to ferment dry. I would check the S.G. first. If you have let it ferment for a week, it may be done.


----------



## WayoftheWonderer (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys, I didn't even think to check the S.G. as the book appeared to indicate it would still need fermenting. But as the above poster says, and the hydrometer confirms, it has fermented dry.




> I have a batch of peach in the clearing stage and it only took about 4 days for mine to ferment dry.


Could I ask what this clearing stage entails, I have placed the demi-john into a cool dark area, and I will wait for a dense must to form before racking it, is this what you are doing?


Again, thank you for the advice and the welcome. The forum looks great, just looking through it I've realised my Merlot needs degassing!


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2010)

If you dont have a hydrometer get one now.
W/O this you will never know where your stand. Now if or when you think its finished you will ned to add potassium metabisulfite. Do you have this? Clearing is just that clears your wine. Now you can help it alot by adding a clairifier. Do you have any?
There is more to making wine than reading a recipe. Have you been sanitizing everything?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

If it is done fermenting I advise you to use sulfite now to protect your wine from oxidising or worse from an infection. 1/4 tsp per 6 gallns is what yo should use or 1 campden tablet per gallon.


----------



## Duster (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes Welcome aboard, As a newbie to this very addictive hobby this forum and the folks here have been very helpful.

It sounds to me like you have done your homework about like I did in high school  Anyway, here is a link on finishing wine, it is lengthy but well worth the time invested. http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/finishin.asp

also browse around Jack Keller's site it contains a lot of useful info


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

I agree, very useful site and so much knowledge. Just be careful with a lt of the recipes there as they are usually high in alc and low in flavor IMO. Most prefer to se more fruit and ess sugar to end up with a fruit profile that comes around much sooner instead of being hidden by a very high alc. content.


----------



## WayoftheWonderer (Dec 16, 2010)

Tom said:


> If you dont have a hydrometer get one now.
> W/O this you will never know where your stand. Now if or when you think its finished you will ned to add potassium metabisulfite. Do you have this? Clearing is just that clears your wine. Now you can help it alot by adding a clairifier. Do you have any.There is more to making wine than reading a recipe. Have you been sanitizing everything?


First off, chill dude; I have made wine before as stated in my first and secondary post. I do have a hydrometer, as mentioned in in this thread. 
I have been sanitizing my equipment using soap, then rinsing it thoroughly, and then using a campden tablet to sanitize it - any further information on this is welcome. Potassium metabisulfite and a clairifier, I am not sure what these are, I am guessing one is a clearing agent and the other a stabilizer. I have added Pectolase to the batch to remove any pectane, and I am loath to add a clearing agent as I read from someone else here that they had never used a 'clearing agent'. Again, I am welcome to more info 




Wade E said:


> If it is done fermenting I advise you to use sulfite now to protect your wine from oxidising or worse from an infection. 1/4 tsp per 6 gallns is what yo should use or 1 campden tablet per gallon.


Aye, thanks, when I realised my wine had finished fermenting I put it in the cooler with an airlock and a campden tablet too.



Duster said:


> Yes Welcome aboard, As a newbie to this very addictive hobby this forum and the folks here have been very helpful.


I've already started readying myself for strawberry wine now that my peach wine needs no more attention lol, and thanks to this site I am considering whether to make strawberry port instead.


I honestly I can't believe the treasure trove this site is, I have read a few books on this and learnt more browsing the forum than I expected, long live our Roman heritage and more thanks to all above.

[edit]


> I agree, very useful site and so much knowledge. Just be careful with a lt of the recipes there as they are usually high in alc and low in flavor IMO. Most prefer to se more fruit and ess sugar to end up with a fruit profile that comes around much sooner instead of being hidden by a very high alc. content.


 Aye, I was wondering after tasting my batch after fermenting - it did taste a bit watery, though I am just putting it down to experience, next time I plan to add more fruit than recommended by my book (tho I'll probably check here first) and I have ordered an airlock for the bucket I used for my peach wine.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

Ask whatever you need, its why we are here!!!!


----------



## Duster (Dec 16, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I agree, very useful site and so much knowledge. Just be careful with a lt of the recipes there as they are usually high in alc and low in flavor IMO. Most prefer to se more fruit and ess sugar to end up with a fruit profile that comes around much sooner instead of being hidden by a very high alc. content.



OK, Wade needs cut off for the night 
Let me help others decode your post 
lt = lot
alc= alcohol
se = see
ess = less

Any way, all in fun boss, I know I have had a few nights that the only way I even remember being on the web is by the empty bottles setting around the computer in the morning


----------



## Wade E (Dec 16, 2010)

I havent even started drinking yet!


----------

